# 680 FB leisure battery



## pilot104 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, Have a problem with the leisure battery not holding the charge, even after a good days run. It lasts an hour or so at most with minimal draw on it. With everything turned off, control panel indicates a draw down of nearly half an amp, Any ideas as to what needs doing to fix it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds as if you need a new battery, however best if you charge it up and then ask a battery supplier to test it.most likely to have a couple of cells defunct.Is it still under warranty.

cabby


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

pilot104

Had a 680 fb a couple of years ago and it was a common fault on some, including mine, that the reversing camera was live 24/7 drawing some current. Cant remember the exact draw amount but mine was fixed under warranty.

Easy way to check is stand below the rear camera after dark and if you can see the red infra red LED's around the lens, its live.

Cheers


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had exactly same problem about battery not holding it's charge. After much to-ing and fro-ing (that's another story!) eventually got the supplier to agree the battery is duff and replace it with a new one.

It's an Elecsol 110 a/h with a five year guarantee. In fairness nearly everybody is surprised that it's failed, which is probably why I've had the hassle.

By the way, mine discharges at 0.2 - 0.4 amps all the time too. Never been able to find out why, suspect it's the control panel itself, seems to be better if I switch the control panel off. Like the suggestion about the reversing camera - must check that one out.

Terry


----------



## pilot104 (Jan 14, 2011)

*680 fb battery*

Thanks for the replies. Haven't checked out the reversing camera yet but hope to do so this weekend. Incidently, does anyone know if Bessacar suffer the same problems? Same group, similar vans.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: 680 fb battery*



pilot104 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Haven't checked out the reversing camera yet but hope to do so this weekend. Incidently, does anyone know if Bessacar suffer the same problems? Same group, similar vans.


Hi.

If the camera is a retro fit a lot of folk wire it up to be on all the time to keep an eye on what's behind you, nowt wrong with that except it needs an on off switch incorporating in the live wire, as the camera will always be live even though the monitor is turned off.
Check this it might be one of your problems along with the battery being knackered, they are only good for so many cycles..

ray.


----------

